# T'ill death do us part.



## Fiend Of Slannesh. (Jul 20, 2010)

T'ill death do us part.​
Prologue.​
The times were dark, there was no hope for the righteous, good, or pure; for this was a time of utter desperation. Mankind was seiged by all sides, from the north came the warbands of chaos, from over the seas came the maconistic dark elfs. Orks and goblins pillaged the lands of all they could, but there was a threat closer to home, an underground vampire covenant spanning several towns and villages under the Empires rule. The folk of these villages are food, play things to the aristocratic immortals. But don't be fooled, they still have a heart... Even if it doesn't beat.

---[~]---​
The night was bleak, the moon seemed to be the only source of light, shining down upon the dense forset. The wind rustled the leaves tenderly, only making the slightest bit of noise, but like all good things the tranquility ended as the sound of horse's hoofs collided with the ground at furious speeds. A hunt... The hunted seem to be one wearing a blue cloak, it bellowed to the reverse wind. Followed by four, no five horse back individuals, all male, wearing what seemed to be homemade armour, they held tourches, probably to illuminate their own paths.

The females breath seemed elevated, the blue hood covered her face but left her seemingly crimson lips visible, as well as the pale skin that accompanied them. She looked back, only to see the five horsemen gaining on her rather quickly. It was only then that she realised what one of them had in his hand, a repeater pistol, where he had aquired that she didn't know. Immediatly she tried to turn the horse, but it was to late the sheer force of the shots fired brutally embedded themselfs in the horse, sending it off it's feet, the female along with it.

''We got her! '' One of them yelled followed by a proud cackle of a laugh. '' I can't believe the old fekker got her, didn't i tell you that would one day come in handy... Eh?!'' Said another that led the formation, they soon haulted and dismounted, one by one. 

Luckily the horse didn't land on the female but she did land upon the ground in a rather akward position, she let out a groan as she moved her arm and planted it infront of her, using it to push herself up. She could hear the foot steps, the little laughter the males let out, she despised it, the way they looked down upon her with utter malice. 

''Heh, looks like she survived.'' One stated as he stepped a couple of yards away from her, the others subsequently stopped aswell and looked upon her, grinning. The hunt was over.

With one swift movement the female rose to her feet, the hood attached to her cloak, fell down, reavealing the beauty beneath, long fair hair that came over one of her crimson eyes. Cold pale skin, only shifted by the small treakle of blood that ran down her face. She was angry and it was plain to see, as she turned to face the band. ''...Peasants! '' She barked in her {Russian} accent. Her eyes showed her hatred for the lowly bunch.
With pure elegance she guided her hand to the sheathed blade that sat upon the outside of her right thigh and with one swift motion she released it and flung it towards the one with the repeater pistol, as quickly as it was released the blade connected with the male's forehead, stabbing deep as it ended his life, rather quickly. ''Thats for killing my horse you bastard!'' She spat, but now she was un-armed and staring down four men... Simple enough.

At first the men were consumed by confusion. ''What the feck?'' One of the stated before pulling out a short sword, the others seemed to follow, taking cautious steps towards her. ''Lets get her!'' The one at the front ordered but the others didn't seem so compliant. ''Whats wrong with you lot, i said: Lets get her!'' He barked again but to know avail. They seemed scared, frightened but they still took their cautious steps rather than charging.

The female began to laugh at their fear. ''Your right to be scared for I am Estella Von Carstein!'' She proclaimed as she raised her hand to them, pointing at them. ''And you... Well you are my supper.'' She said again, smirking. The wind blew past her, that omni-present wind. The dead walked.

It let out an unearthly groan, as it struggled to stand, the once vibrant soul that possessed this man, no this husk had slowly faded away and was replaced by something darker, something that craved on it's master's wishes. Its skin had turned white and it's eyes turned blank, the small blade stuck out of his forehard, sending a river of blood down his face. It took a step and extended its arm, grabbing onto one of the males shoulders it pulled him, before sinking its teeth into the space between his shoulder and neck, pulling it's head back it tore a reasonable chunk out of him. The man let out a scream. ''Get it off, get it off!'' He yelled but to know avail, the three infront were already paralysed in shock by the fact that their once called comrad, was tearing the other apart.

'' Like I said, your my supper...''

{Alright people, this is the prologue to the story i am currently commiting my self to. I'm going to say this; Im not a published writer so please if its not great don't go out of your way to tell me, but i do like feedback. Anyway expect to see the first chapter complete by this weekend. Thanks. =)


----------

